# Job Thread Be Cool Thread



## jre05 (Feb 16, 2013)

Okay guys, I know I am presenting here after a while now. I had been busy with holiday stuffs in Sydney.

And it's been nearly a couple of months since I came to Sydney back and I enjoyed every moment here rather than sitting and applying for jobs. In fact, I hardly spent time (To be honest, some single digit hours) over the last two months, I was kind of getting bored to prepare or fine tune my CV and or seeing Seek/linkedin every now and then. But few time I have applied for few jobs with some force from my friends around  As I had to answer them (status update) when they come back home daily  Sweet friends lol. I will be awkward if I say I never applied anything. So here and there, because of so many friends forced me, I did applied for few jobs.

Few didn't select me as (obvious, I didnt fine tune my CV for their JD), missed couple of TCS rounds, of course they were contract, but directly referred by my friend and manager. If the interviewing client was non Indian, I am sure have gotten the opportunity, but sadly, my fate, at client side too, Indians was sitting and interviewing me, and to be honest, it was too much things that weren't even required for the job, but I was asked. They were happy to preferably scrutinize me from areas that I am not comfortable with, they tried their level best to put me as much down in the interview as possible, some non-indians were also part of panel but it was kind of awkward sometime for me. As sometime, we have this tendency that we some Indians (or majority) ask for minor things in interviews. So although up until account heads was my side, it didn't materialize due to some or the other reasons for me. At the same time, there were plenty of other Indian guys with my same experience got jobs for similar or same accounts on same technology, and their interview was casual 10 mins talk. However, my interview was 1.5 hours and it was that they made it tough.

And still I was okay, comfortable (I was interviewed for this when I was in India itself, only in the final round it didn't materialize). So that finals was just last week  And I didn't apply actively for the jobs as I realized and was sure to get one of the TCS two clients, sadly both I didn't get. But it was okay, I am a very positive and cool chap, as many know me during my Visa period itself, I wasn't worried too much.

TCS NEVER WORKS FOR ME SINCE MY CAMPUS INTERVIEW. I know, I topped my college, yet, I wasn't placed in TCS while half of my class mates were placed which was my (our first campus during the end of 2nd year of BE). 

And TCS interviewed me many times in India, but they weren't able to meet my minimum salary packages, as I have had always highest salary as I worked in product based companies. 

Thus, even in here, TCS and me doesn't go together lol. Its the luck with TCS lol. 

I have got one more desi (Indian) MNC, 2nd largest in India now in IT. They liked my profile, but I didn't go with them, although it was just one round of interview process and that is also for a permanent position, but for Newzealand, because, I already got an offer from Australian based company, a place to learn well, and grow in a lot. My experience on this is below.

Now, there was another opportunity for which I gave interview, it was all casual, it was 5 rounds of interview, it is an Australian leading company, and the interview was fun, interesting, technical, exciting and you can say all good things. I had telephonic, then face to face (With HR + Manager + Technical expert interviewing me in the same panel) for more than 1 hour 20 mins, then again all aptitude, vocabularies, logical reasonings, diagramatic aptitudes, technical questions on all my technologies (.NET everything, Web and SQL), all for 5 hours. Then psychometric test, then again technical assignments/designs I was asked to do for few requirements at home and present it. And then final 1.5 hours of interview with a panel of 4 experts and HR + Manager.

And

:behindsofa:

I hitted that :hat:

And  very much 25 mins interview on behavioral and attitude and technical feedbacks of mine from my previous managers. Like how they collect the performance feedback during appraisals  Both managers gave good and honest feedbacks from their end.

Then, eventually :xmasunwrap: HR told me they are happy with all my interview results. 

and HR rolled out the offer letter to me and it is a permanent position with a market standard salary (Oh no, I do not wish to put my figure at this moment here). And I checked my mail :ranger: Offer Letter :candy:


Then I was partying...(As if I am not all other time lol ) op2:

:welcome::rain:

So yes, it all went very well ( I used to keep thinking myself that I should be sincere, at least make my CV well and approach employers, and yes, if I wouldn't have got anything by now, maybe I would have been little serious  ) But trust me, I loved travelling through daily to city and everywhere and meeting all people, having lovely talk 

and some ozies who I made friends say I am rich  that I don't work and party here paying huge rent (And yes, I love in a luxurious studio myself lol )

I was quite relaxed as always :music: but all these are truly Lord Krishna's and all other almighty god's blessing grace, and my mother's blessings and my father and grand parents blessing and all others good wishes. 

And, as it is my home land, I enjoy everything every moment, now I dint even feel excited, because I am cool always lol, so getting job was not soo exciting, but yes, good great experience. 

And lovely land here, people and oh girls  white cuteee babes  I make friends  they come and talk to me  and I am little shy and or I would say inferiority complex  But all lovely girls women here, smile at me, speak to me by heart  I am overcoming shyness  They are sweet  Love everything here.

And as always, I am helping others when needed  Some guys I met here through expat forum too, in fact many.

So this was my experience, and all these wouldn't have been possible if you people weren't there, SHEL, SUNNY, SATHYA, Rujuta, And all other guys, sweet friends

*And mate, there is NOTHING called local experience (If you dress well as per western or whites standard, clean shaved, have good vocabulary and know all interpersonal skills and great attitude and the spirit to connect to people and know what not to talk and what to talk and last, but not the least, if you are good technically), I guarantee, you land up in a great environment.

Having said, I had local experience in Sydney when I was in work permit earlier, but it didn't made much difference. I know heaps of people without local experience landing directly in 1,20,000 AUD jobs. HEAPS!!! All my friends.*

*So, are you fit for the society here? 

Wish you all good luck *

*NB:*Three things that work here : Seek + Linkedin + Referals for hidden jobs or jobs that are not advertised extensively outside.


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

That is just great  I'm glad you've been having fun and even better a job. 

Those interviews sound gruelling, I hate interviews.


----------



## jre05 (Feb 16, 2013)

_shel said:


> That is just great  I'm glad you've been having fun and even better a job.
> 
> Those interviews sound gruelling, I hate interviews.


Hia Shel my friend :hug:

Yup, interviews sucks lol. I hate it lol. I had lovely sweet white girls or ladies throughout organizing and coordinating interviews with me  I improved my personality in that part 

Oh yeah Shel, all went well so far, hoping for the best future  

How are things at your end Shel? How's your forum   

:yo:


----------



## padmakarrao (Jul 21, 2014)

Hey it was nice to read your post. Else have seen people writing negative about the job scenario in Oz. Do share about the place too, it would be nice to read it too.

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## mainak (Feb 14, 2014)

Wowwwwwwwwww - see who is back!!!

Missed you mate, dearly missed you... I thought you too got vanished like Sathiya - Forum is no more interesting to me... Nishant/Sathiyaa/prseeker/Santosh - none of the old greats visit/comment here anymore... I am too retracting from the forum...

Well, finally what you said - Man.. kudos to you! You said what my heart knows - what you faced is the "typical" service industry experienced guy (from India) says that in an interview table (all will seem to you - see I know , you don't know - and I googled this question just last night) .... those (let's not take name) "Top Indian MNC" people are toto like that... I last changed job 3.5 years back but every year I attend interview just to check myself... and my experience is ditto same whenever I encountered a service industry veteran... Happy & proud to be from product companies...

Finally, I always believed if you are really "skilled", then job is there at OZ - and you just confirmed that... a 5/6 yr exp guy (after may be going 'onsite' for couple years) at India starts thinking they are experienced and can be (what do they say? team lead?) taking up a higher role - and landing at Oz they start complaining they need to apply for 'lower position'.. sick! After 10.5 yrs I am still a coder and I want to be that.. your comment again strengthened my dream..

JRE05, I am really grateful for your post - you just said what I secretly believed Oz shall be... I am really happy.. and for you too - I did know that you will secure a big bang slot (I am confident for prseeker, too  ) - I almost jumped seeing the OP name in the thread..

Lastly - local experience is there but I read somewhere that it is more about communication skill (unless you worked locally, you wouldn't be having that) and your ideas matched exactly here - if your oral skill is solid and you do not have any sort of accents and you can present your ideas in fluent and strong English - that boundary shall not be there.. last couple months' too many negative posts here took a toll on me - your post is such a breeze

Thanks a lot JRE05... I am still 4 months away - but I know I will surely meet you there in land down under...

Good luck - enjoy!!!


----------



## OZfreak (Jun 17, 2014)

jre05 !! Kudos to You !!

YOUR POST SIMPLY BLOWN ME AWAY !!! lOVED IT THROUGHLY !! FEELS LIKE YOU ARE A FUN LOVING GUY TO WORK WITH ! best of luck Man


----------



## krish82 (Aug 2, 2013)

jre05 said:


> Okay guys, I know I am presenting here after a while now. I had been busy with holiday stuffs in Sydney.
> 
> And it's been nearly a couple of months since I came to Sydney back and I enjoyed every moment here rather than sitting and applying for jobs. In fact, I hardly spent time (To be honest, some single digit hours) over the last two months, I was kind of getting bored to prepare or fine tune my CV and or seeing Seek/linkedin every now and then. But few time I have applied for few jobs with some force from my friends around  As I had to answer them (status update) when they come back home daily  Sweet friends lol. I will be awkward if I say I never applied anything. So here and there, because of so many friends forced me, I did applied for few jobs.
> 
> ...


Hi jre, 
Nice to see such optimistic cum carefree interview experience of your its really remembering me when I were in my first interview I don't prepare well and I don't give much importance for rules...i was thinking at that time it's jus an interview not be afraid of change in attitudes...The same kind u r...cheers for not having stress and do enjoy the everyday yours....


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

Nice to read from you again. Congrats for grabbing a job there.


----------



## Nabha (Sep 24, 2014)

jre05 said:


> Okay guys, I know I am presenting here after a while now. I had been busy with holiday stuffs in Sydney.
> 
> And it's been nearly a couple of months since I came to Sydney back and I enjoyed every moment here rather than sitting and applying for jobs. In fact, I hardly spent time (To be honest, some single digit hours) over the last two months, I was kind of getting bored to prepare or fine tune my CV and or seeing Seek/linkedin every now and then. But few time I have applied for few jobs with some force from my friends around  As I had to answer them (status update) when they come back home daily  Sweet friends lol. I will be awkward if I say I never applied anything. So here and there, because of so many friends forced me, I did applied for few jobs.
> 
> ...




Great to hear positivity breeze in this forum.


----------



## jre05 (Feb 16, 2013)

padmakarrao said:


> Hey it was nice to read your post. Else have seen people writing negative about the job scenario in Oz. Do share about the place too, it would be nice to read it too.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


Thank you very much for your words.

Oh no, never even use or think about the word "negative" It's allergic to me. I can bear anything but negativity. I am always positive and yes, I am a believer in god and also the philosophy of being pure by heart, be generous, be helpful, be human. Every soul's wishes and appreciations adds value more than an ocean. I believe in all these. 

I am not letting the success go into my mind, I am very sure, it is god's mercy, blessings for me, Radhe Krishna's blessings, Lord Hanuman's blessings - tears in my eyes. 

Having said, I enjoy every moments here, but I make every efforts to go to temples here, as I do always even in India. At least once or twice a week I visit temple. 

Anyway, back to topic, yes, it is all nothing great or challenging if we know the culture here and rightly fit in.

All the best to you  



OZfreak said:


> jre05 !! Kudos to You !!
> 
> YOUR POST SIMPLY BLOWN ME AWAY !!! lOVED IT THROUGHLY !! FEELS LIKE YOU ARE A FUN LOVING GUY TO WORK WITH ! best of luck Man


Thank you very much  Oh yes, that is what the manager who interviewed me in the Australian company told me, they can teach me technology but not attitude or how to behave). They had a thorough check of my behaviors and attitude from my previous managers, my managers mailed and spoke to me after the reference check.

After all, it is how you see a human mate, at the end. Everything else falls in place.

All the best to you 




krish82 said:


> Hi jre,
> Nice to see such optimistic cum carefree interview experience of your its really remembering me when I were in my first interview I don't prepare well and I don't give much importance for rules...i was thinking at that time it's jus an interview not be afraid of change in attitudes...The same kind u r...cheers for not having stress and do enjoy the everyday yours....


Oh yeah, I feel what you are saying, I am the way you just said. I am still working on my vocabularies and my English, I know its never ending stuff. I am not able to use exact words, but I understand what you say. I am like that, stressless, at any situation, and this is maybe a genetic thing from my grand father. He was very very cool all the time up until 98 years on his last day. I am blessed to have these qualities.

And once an American I met through stack overflow. He was down to earth to ask me for my problems and helped me a lot in some technology and he voluntarily added me in Facebook. Then we speak sometime. He was 48 years old, trust me, he looks 26. I was shocked when he said his age and its just not me, but a lot of people say him the same.

He then told me how to stay fit and young:

1. Being positive & stressless always irrespective of any damn thing. Being pure he mean - generous, helping and kind. 

2. Good diet and exercise and enjoy every moments.

3. Very Good sex often.

I pretty much agree with him, all these together make one's body and soul very sound and energetic 



mithu93ku said:


> Nice to read from you again. Congrats for grabbing a job there.


Thank you Mithu, oh Mithu I remember Form 80 thread seeing you again   Soo happy to see you Mithu :hug:

What are your updates yet?



Nabha said:


> Great to hear positivity breeze in this forum.



Oh yes, spread happiness. All the best to you


----------



## padmakarrao (Jul 21, 2014)

Hi Mainak, just read your post saying you also are contemplating to retract from the forum, I have seen your posts which are very enriching, please don't go off. Maybe your old friends are not here, but there are many who would require guidance.

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## ramgopal_vij (Mar 24, 2014)

jre05 said:


> Okay guys, I know I am presenting here after a while now. I had been busy with holiday stuffs in Sydney.
> 
> And it's been nearly a couple of months since I came to Sydney back and I enjoyed every moment here rather than sitting and applying for jobs. In fact, I hardly spent time (To be honest, some single digit hours) over the last two months, I was kind of getting bored to prepare or fine tune my CV and or seeing Seek/linkedin every now and then. But few time I have applied for few jobs with some force from my friends around  As I had to answer them (status update) when they come back home daily  Sweet friends lol. I will be awkward if I say I never applied anything. So here and there, because of so many friends forced me, I did applied for few jobs.
> 
> ...



congrats mate , you have made my day , I received PR 2 days back but their is overwhelming negativity in this forum regarding jobs in Oz , your post dispelled everything. All the best for your future and thanks once again .


----------



## jre05 (Feb 16, 2013)

mainak said:


> Wowwwwwwwwww - see who is back!!!
> 
> Missed you mate, dearly missed you... I thought you too got vanished like Sathiya - Forum is no more interesting to me... Nishant/Sathiyaa/prseeker/Santosh - none of the old greats visit/comment here anymore... I am too retracting from the forum...
> 
> ...


Heya Mainak :hug:

Very very glad writing here and I loved seeing your post for me, touched my heart and tears. Thank you very much.

Yes, the same thing happened in TCS interview here, the Indian guys almost 70% are indians in major Australian banking clients of TCS. So these guys asked me questions so much and sometime they put me down, but they were nice guys too I would say. I do not even want to offend or abuse them offline here too. Yes, they were nice people (I basically do not offend or even say negative about others and I hate doing that). I was sharing my TCS thing and the Indians interviewing me in a humorous way. 

Yes, they were funny, they asked me all google questions, they had a charter prepared. And I was honestly communicating what I know and some kind of questions where I answered little too much or using some bad presentation practise. It was like a typical Indian interview for long time. But it was ok, I was never offended but was smiling and sportive   I always focus on making them comfortable  Doesnt matter I win or don't win the interview.

But I wouldn't appreciate interviewers who offends the interviewee. Great, no one was like that  

For one of the interview, One young Indian guy and other Indian manager was conducting my interview, along with a filipino. Manager is a citizen here, but the indian guy, I was told that he is in deputation. He was good as in person, but his interview style or content wasn't attractive, as rightly said by Maniak. But it is ok, I am never badmouthing. It happens 

Another TCS client interview was by 2 Indians (Both are citizens here), and they were the client, of course Australian bank. In that, the guy was so senior, he is over 50 years and was studied in IIT Kanpur. (I looked into his profile in linkedin after the interview, had many appreciations from big folks locally) He is a great architect of computers. I was rather glad to have met him. He was also rather expecting a lot from areas I didn't work on. But good thing was, he either never offended me, he was so nice, I liked his style of interview, obvious, he is over 50 years old, so matured.

*And regarding LOCAL EXPERIENCE MYTH:*

Wherever anyone goes, it is first of all, how one's attitude is. How you see others.

Your dressing as per local standards, I wore my suit for the first time to interviews, now I am comfortable and love to wear suits/ties. I wore good clothes (Of course, as Maniak rightly pointed, unless we get an opportunity to work and live in western countries, we do not know how to live/dress as per western standards). I mean the culture. Thankfully, I learnt a lot as in culture and living, while I was first sent on deputation to Sydney. That helped me a lot. Now I am more like an Aussie in the way I dress, speak, live, culture wise etc.

When I say culture, its about dressing well (Good right garments for right occasions, good shoes, belt or whatever) and then good grooming of hairs. 

Then comes communication skills and attitude - I would stress this point very much

Use good vocabularies, strong ones but with the right usage. Use open standard of communication (I mean, if someone asks you something, dont just give one/two words answer, but little elaborate with interpersonal skills such as "oh thank you for asking, at the moment I am fine" with a smile. ) Usually whites are like this as what I have seen. And also try to be quick witted, have a sound presence of mind, know what to respond instantly/ impulsive response with a great care. Maybe, crack a little joke, that would interest or make the conversation so interesting, these are generally things that happen with people here. Even in business meetings, I have seen people cracking jokes, but not too often, but sometime. 

I am not very good at all these, but I am improving day by day.

Attitude

I mean, lets say something got spilled by someone, say some coffee or something in a kitchen table, and you are there beside, immediately you should have the attitude to help if you could locate a tissue. These all I learnt from here, I mean the SPONTANEITY, even though you don't know them personally. Just give a light smile. 

And be extra cautious not to collide/touch with people, do not run and stop a closing lifts, and stuffs like that. People do not do these here. And do not touch anything that is kept by someone, even though you are waiting, for example, someone keeping something in microwave but not around for sometime. Its all an offense, although they will not say anything outside, but its out of etiquttes here. 

I feel sad to see some people spoiling shared kitchen, as in, they do not have the attitude to clean it after use. But I and all other guys do clean quickly when we use it. These are few aspects why a lot of people do not like some asians (Do not want to use the country name). I saw that literally with my eyes and every day experience.

Yesterday eve in the shared kitchen, one of the member was using an old pressure cooker and that went burning and burst and the rice went into chimneys. That guy didn't even bothered to clean that and left as such. These all are very bad attitudes, and he is no wonder, do not know the culture here, and that is the reason why no people give respects. I just spoke a little to him, he said he was sent in deputation just 3 months ago. He is over 45 years, and do not know the culture here. No offense, but these all earns negative respects, although he might be innocent of not knowing the culture. 

You should be extra cautious to take care of all these things. 

Help others whenever possible. Give first priority to women here like in trains or public places, lifts etc. 

I have seen many successful people, who have had great attitudes live successful life. 

Be generous, change your living style to meet the standards here, I am sure you will love it all. I am not saying to leave your values. I still carry all my traditional values and at the same time, I am one among the aussies here.

Here it is all multi cultured. The manager in Australian company also stressed this point, that we should know how to fit into this cosmopolitan environment.

Always give a little smile when you see people here. A lot of people give a little smile.

*Culture outside India (Western) as in living, behaving in public etc, you are very much here and will be in a job soon*

*Be Spontaneous*

Have good presence of mind, try to answer or win a situation sharing a experience for the question you are asked for, but not too long. It should be crisp, interesting. You are almost there in interview then. Be creative, try to be yourself.


----------



## jre05 (Feb 16, 2013)

Accent doesn't matter as Maniak rightly said, its about how you communicate your ideas to meet the requirement of the needs of employers or business problems in an effective, interesting way[/B]

They, a lot of Aussie companies, just do not check your technical skills, but a lot of behavioral, attitude, communication and reasoning abilities. Communication doesn't mean just your verbal, but how you connect to people (Carry a smile while having conversation, be positive, try to see in the eyes of the person, be very honest and yourself, you will get the job). Do not fib in the interviews, that wouldn't work for a long time even if we get a job. That never works anywhere for that reason. Be honest and say you are open to learn anything. Say your positives, how much you understood the culture and life here. Try to get connected to the person's mind and spirit. But be open to learn and mingle. 

So, it is all not a big challenge, as long as you know how to deal with people, how good you are attitude wise.



*Be Open* 

One of our forum member I spoke to recently (We were about to meet), he just arrived in Sydney 2 weeks ago, and he already grabbed a job in BPO Sales marketing voice based. He is happy with it, he is ready to do this, as he realize that his nature of job (Electrical related something) is rare or not easy here. 

Mate, a lot of you know, here there is nothing called high and low end job. All jobs are equally respected, and everyone respects other. Be ready to realize your potentials, interests and nature and grab a job that you will never feel like a job but a passion. That way, you are making yourself comfortable and successful in a job.
*
As rightly pointed by Maniak, people here prefer to be in technical roles even after 25 years of experience, sitting and coding in latest technologies. They do not want to go to management. But they do it passionately. If that is your passion, why not you do. *

*Take part*

Take part in communities, forums, etc, there are a lot of free meetups here. Google for meetups in sydney or melbourne, enroll yourself. These are free meetup or gathering of people of various interest. It can be your hobby or technology or anything. You get singles meetup too  And photography, bushwalk etc. I attended a Mongo DB meetup yesterday, and got to know many industry experts.

These are ways to improve your network and get to know and known by people. This can get you a job sometime. 

*Volunteer*

Volunteer yourself for some good causes, such as Australian Red Cross etc. I was already contacted by them, and I was very much happy to contribute some possible activities. You can even pay as little as 25$ too. These all go for good causes, or even you can provide free services. 

*Contribute*

I plan to contribute at least 50 $ donation to Australian charity from my first salary and thereon further every month. I love to do these.

I do these for poor children education in India too 500 an year for Ramakrishna Mission (Shri Sarada Mata birthday 150, Sri Ramakrishna birthday 150 and Shri Vivekananda birthday 150). 

Not necessary you do only by money, at least by your pure heart and generous, involve with some possible team activities for the less fortunate people's benefits. There are various charities and volunteer services here. At least sometime if not always, contribute. 

Here 2 days formally in an year, the employer gives you holiday for doing these activities if you wish. Be very truthful and faithful and take your time do involve (If you like). I am sure, not only it will make you happy but will return you a lot of bliss.


While you speak with others, make other person comfortable (Just not only in Australia or in professional things, but it can also help in personal relationships). I try not to hurt anyone, be friendly, carry some smile (All successful people without local experience, and from India I met are like this and they all landed in a job within 2 weeks and will you trust me? They got all 90-110 K AUD jobs, of course they are 8+ experienced. 

I know many of our Indian people already know all what I shared here, as a lot of people been to outside such as Maniak, PRSEEker, nishant, happy buddha etc. 
So you guys excuse me, I was sharing this for first time abroad people  They should know and tune themselves for all these. I know, still a lot of people who are first time, know all these, but there are few innocent people, nobody generously tell them all these. I was happy to pen here all these. Learn about the culture again from internet, youtube etc.

There you go 

*Maniak*

Oh yes, I do not know why people do not come here often, I mean the old guys. But I speak to Sathiya quite often, in fact yesterday also. He, initially was in a trouble up until last month. Then he got a contract job now for 3 months. He said he is doing a good job now in his field.

He was trying for IELTS coaching etc, he in fact guided 3 or 4 people for 15 $ an hour. He tried different things, eventually landed in a job in 4 months. Now he is well settled and we hope all others come back here and write 

But you senior guys at this moment, please do not leave guiding juniors 

Our Shel is the protector as always  

Maniak, it will be exciting to meet you here  Oh 4 months will fly like anything, youw ill be here in no time 

Work on your linkedin, CV and networks. That will alone play a vital role. 

I will write a lot more.

Hare Krishna


----------



## jre05 (Feb 16, 2013)

padmakarrao said:


> Hi Mainak, just read your post saying you also are contemplating to retract from the forum, I have seen your posts which are very enriching, please don't go off. Maybe your old friends are not here, but there are many who would require guidance.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


Agree, Maniak is so so so generous to help others with anything, so enriching guidance he has shared, invaluable.

Radhe Krishna bless you always Maniak  And others.

I have met Sunniboy many times, in fact I helped him for accommodations, and many other forum guys I met  Happy  Most of them got job in their field and few in some other fields. All are happy mostly 

Some are little sad, but I help them, spoke to them, if someone is not getting the job, then there is something lacking, the filling of that gap surely will give them opportunity. I agree, at last it is all the bliss of god and many other factors.


I generously pray for everyone's success. Lord Hanuman and Shri Krishna and Vinayak and Shiv, and all other almighty's are so generous and very kind,, trust me guys, you all are getting good future  :yo:



ramgopal_vij said:


> congrats mate , you have made my day , I received PR 2 days back but their is overwhelming negativity in this forum regarding jobs in Oz , your post dispelled everything. All the best for your future and thanks once again .



Thank you very much, I am very happy for your PR, wish you all success ahead


----------



## Jenni16 (Sep 23, 2014)

Wow count me in as a big fan of yours! Please keep sharing, like your work environment, do you have to apply for a lower rank job compared to yours in India? 
I'm so happy for you and I hope others share their good story too


----------



## jre05 (Feb 16, 2013)

Jenni16 said:


> Wow count me in as a big fan of yours! Please keep sharing, like your work environment, do you have to apply for a lower rank job compared to yours in India?
> I'm so happy for you and I hope others share their good story too


Oh don't say big words like fan and all, I just love communicating. Thank you for your kind words.

Well in India, I was a Module Leader in programming, here although the work is same, but title wise different, but as per Australian standards. And money wise also, its better than my earlier deputation employment salary in Australia. 

And I met a vietnamese in train and we were talking good  He was a young guy and in Sydney for 4 years. 

Nice to know you too 

Thank you again and wish you all good luck


----------



## Jenni16 (Sep 23, 2014)

I'm all curious to the asian country that may have caused a bad name. There is a huge Vietnamese community in Sydney and what impression do they make to you? 
I'm still thinking whether to live in Cabramatta/fairfield or not

And, er, you sound really western in this 


> Oh don't say big words like fan and all, I just love communicating. Thank you for your kind words


----------



## wilson gis (Sep 15, 2014)

Great to see all these communications. Especially when people like Mainak and Padma are guiding us. I am expecting grant by Nov- December this year so will fly by January 2015. So wanted to know what will be minimum amount I should carry so as to survive till I get a job offer. Also I would like to know is it wiser to start contacting the employers from India from Seek.com.au or shall I wait till I get landed to Australia. Since I learnt that when you are in Australia its better to grab an opportunity rather calling from overseas. Kindly opine.

Many thanks in advance.


----------



## gkvithia (Dec 9, 2013)

Fantastic positive attitude, amazing you are doing a fantastic job ,


----------



## jre05 (Feb 16, 2013)

Jenni16 said:


> I'm all curious to the asian country that may have caused a bad name. There is a huge Vietnamese community in Sydney and what impression do they make to you?
> I'm still thinking whether to live in Cabramatta/fairfield or not
> 
> And, er, you sound really western in this



Oh yes, a lot of Vietnamese here, Chinese, Hong Kong and all other asian country people here. We all live together a lovely life 

layball:

Well the impression? Well to be frank, personally speaking, I love to mingle and know different people especially foreigners, no matter is he an asian, european, american etc. I love to talk to different people Chinese, Vietnamese, HK, Taiwan, Pakistan, Bangaldeshis, Filipinos, Singaporians, Nepalese etc. Everyone on other parts of the world too. So for me, I love to know and mingle with new people, different skins etc a more. It excites me, do not know why. But people also love me the same way I am to them. 

I have off late had created a good friendship with few Australians, and they were like too much into me and are even ready to do any help for me, they like me so much, my attitude etc and I feel that, this is how we must live. Everyone respects each other. Having said, I am just a very very occasional social drinker (only when somebody forces me affectionately). Some australians I companied too when they requested me too much, and we had then interacted too much and understood each other well and that is how friendship develops. 

So I like everyone, and I have some Chinese friends I know, I speak to them often and they like me so much too. 

You know how was the incident I met that Vietnamese, he was actually running for the train, but he missed it in a second, so I was smiling and said oh just missed and then he also smiled and that is how we started talking. And I was unsure where he is from, I asked him if he was from HK. He said he is from Vietnam and asked me why I was saying if he was from HK, then I told him, to be honest, I can not different people from china, Taiwan, HK, VT etc. Then he smiled and started telling me the history, while we were travelling on the next train together  He said he agree with me, and told Taiwan, China, Vietnam, HK, little koreans and few other place he said people are from same origin and said some history that was interesting. He said he like Taiwanese principles. He spoke a lot and we also interchanged many other good things. 

Well Cabramata is very far I think around 30 KMS. You can stay anywhere, I live closer to CBD   Just 15 mins  

By the way oh do I sound like western?  lol hehe


----------



## Jenni16 (Sep 23, 2014)

I think you'd give inspiration to many of us! We all worry how it's gonna be, whether we can find job or enjoy life there; whether we make new friends and how we do that! Chap, you sound very young too! Like 25-27? or at least that's your soul age 

Do tell your daily stories, like if you have a blog I'd love to subscribe


----------



## jre05 (Feb 16, 2013)

Jenni16 said:


> I think you'd give inspiration to many of us! We all worry how it's gonna be, whether we can find job or enjoy life there; whether we make new friends and how we do that! Chap, you sound very young too! Like 25-27? or at least that's your soul age
> 
> Do tell your daily stories, like if you have a blog I'd love to subscribe



Lol hehe, well oh yeah, its friendly environment. If you are a Chinese, you will feel like home. A lot of people from chinese origin (Taiwan, china, vietname, HK etc etc etc).

You sound so young and nice too, like many here. :yo: 

And oh yes, I am 29.8 years, you can say 30  But, everyone I come across, say I am kid by heart  I don't know what do they mean by that  and they all love and getting closer to me. Some people act over matured, which I do not like, but do not offend them lol. 

Well the discussion shouldn't be knowing about me any further but on Australia and PR lol

Well I am off to city now, bye guys, come back night.!!!!


----------



## jre05 (Feb 16, 2013)

Guys just back, had been to Shirdi Sai Mandir here, for the first time, trust me, blessfully great moments, as fortunately today was Saraswathi Puja, Navratri, today the festivals started here and it was around 1500 people came   So lively, so nice darshan, some gujarati navratri dances by everyone and specially kids programme, and wonderful unlimited different varieties of prasad.

God's blessings so so awesome, I was praying and leaving the temple, one devotee called me and gave me a Banana Fruit saying, it was specially offered to Sai Baba, I felt soo blessed, god's grace. 

My first time Sai temple in Sydney bought me so much enriching experience, and guess what? I have booked for 8 temples in Sydney free tour visit, and it is just 15$ contribution. They arrange a big shuttle accommodating 60 people or so. One full day event. And fortunately it is just before I begin my employment here. I feel so blessed. 

I am a firm believer always and it is all happening in the sequence. I pray for all of you people to achieve your goals 

Be blessed.

*Maniak*

You are here mate, I feel that you are very much close to what one needs for a living here in Sydney. You seem to have all qualities that exceeds the best expectation to live here. So no worries in your case mate, you have everyone's wishes too here, trust me you will be very fine and you will pend down the same very soon once you come here  

Be ready to lane:


----------



## Sandy J (Aug 1, 2013)

Hey dude, how was your experience with cathay. Read your old posts when you were in a process to book it. 

Dude, always stay raw like you are


----------



## eyyunni1985 (Nov 11, 2013)

JRE - Thanks a lot for the thread...It has a breath of fresh and positive air..I agree to almost every point made...I am also a believer of God's and Parents blessing...This thread you started - is very timely - considering people who are moving in next few months..me as well

Would like to know your name though???If you have already mentioned it somewhere..sorry for asking..Flying on 24th January - Will definitely meet you late January***...

Thanks for the tip on dressing - I am told that I am worst dressed guy around..so would have to make a lot of ground - especially in suits...

Congrats of getting job - in a stylish way...Weekend is near..Have fun...My job party to you and Maniak will be in Great Barrier Reef....So lets hope we can do it in February...Will keep in touch..


----------



## jre05 (Feb 16, 2013)

Sandy J said:


> Hey dude, how was your experience with cathay. Read your old posts when you were in a process to book it.
> 
> Dude, always stay raw like you are


Hey dude, thank you 

Well Cathy, in my views are not so good, but still I preferred cathy. It had a hindu veg meal with mushrooms or something, I couldn't eat. And I couldn't see a damn veg thing in HK airport, I was terribly hungry and my stomach became upset, and ended up drinking only starbucks coffe, which was 50 HKD. 

But otherwise, it was ok dude. I was the only Indian from HK to Sydney flight  lol 

Hope you have a nice flight experience. Well go with Cathy, its what a lot of people book. Otherwise Singapore or Quantas. 

But Cathy is, premium than others. I mean in cost wise too.


----------



## jre05 (Feb 16, 2013)

eyyunni1985 said:


> JRE - Thanks a lot for the thread...It has a breath of fresh and positive air..I agree to almost every point made...I am also a believer of God's and Parents blessing...This thread you started - is very timely - considering people who are moving in next few months..me as well
> 
> Would like to know your name though???If you have already mentioned it somewhere..sorry for asking..Flying on 24th January - Will definitely meet you late January***...
> 
> ...


Hey :yo: Reading your excellent post brought a lot of smile in my face 

Well thank you for your words, and yes, be positive attitude is very much significant. Today my sibling was writing to me that, its inspiring to see my positive attitude, perseverance etc and that lead to my success. But there is nothing called a success, its just a journey, yeah I am always positive.

Oh you coming on Jan 24th, well would be glad to meet you. I am JRE  

Oh yeah, will party hard for your job here  Well I can not believe that you would be dressing stylishly, you don't sound so. But yes, for many of us, these suits looks little funny but it will be set with time and experience. 

Yes, buy all good garments that fits the physique. I bought all Louie Philip shirt pants (Not on discounts, but good quality ones). It helps me a lot here. I spent more than a lakh for shopping, but I feel its all worth.

Wishing you all good luck and all prayers for your continuous success, keep your positive spirit and enthusiasm always.

We all are blessed ray2: to meet here in our forum and for all our success 

:moony::yo::wave::car:


----------



## girlaussie (Nov 21, 2012)

Congratulations & good luck jre05

Girl Aussie


----------



## jre05 (Feb 16, 2013)

girlaussie said:


> Congratulations & good luck jre05
> 
> Girl Aussie


Heyyy Girlaussie.... I am in your wonderful land :yo: :yo:

Thank you very much for the wishes , I love every moments and breaths here   Thank you very much for the invites and being so generous girlaussie.

May I know your whereabouts in Australia?  I mean which City?  I am in Sydney :yo: and I like it all here, loveee it :yo: :yo: My best place is townhall ST Andrew church and george streeet and martin placeee if you know  :yo:


----------



## Nabha (Sep 24, 2014)

jre05 said:


> Hey :yo: Reading your excellent post brought a lot of smile in my face
> 
> Well thank you for your words, and yes, be positive attitude is very much significant. Today my sibling was writing to me that, its inspiring to see my positive attitude, perseverance etc and that lead to my success. But there is nothing called a success, its just a journey, yeah I am always positive.
> 
> ...


Keep posting man.There is a fan base for your posts as it boosts moral and momentum.


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

Loving this, so positive and encouraging unlike some recent threads, many from posters who are either not even in Australia or only been there a short time. 

This makes a refreshing change and brings hope to many and realisation it can be done and you will be happy, that its not all doom and gloom


----------



## jre05 (Feb 16, 2013)

_shel said:


> Loving this, so positive and encouraging unlike some recent threads, many from posters who are either not even in Australia or only been there a short time.
> 
> This makes a refreshing change and brings hope to many and realisation it can be done and you will be happy, that its not all doom and gloom


Thank you Shel. I love it all  

In fact, people like you motivate by keeping every positive things and encouraging.

I am glad my stories are inspiring and positive for many here.  god bless all 

Cheers

*Guys*

The reason I haven't wrote here until now is because, when I write, a lot of people will be curious to ask my job search, and if I say I am not actively working on it  people will not encourage it. And some think that I am rather wasting time than working on my career and future. 

But, I myself wasn't any worried at all for a job here, but my friends were too much worried, great supportive friends I had. More than my curiosity, my friends around were asking my interview status every now and then. I hated replying them  but had to reply as they were my friends, classmates. 

Eventually in 40 days approximately it all worked out well by gods grace. So, I am happy penning down in public here, that way it would also motivate people here, and also make me comfortable that I don't have to face the question of how is my job search and stuff like that. I hate all those questions and answering them. I am really very cool by nature, I take everything lite, as I am a believer, I know things will go right, so never bothered about anything and thus do not wanted to write here when it was not an appropriate time earlier.

But, I was offline, through private messages, I was helping a lot of people. 

Here, I just love to go to city, have a good walk, meet new people, enjoy food outside, seeing girls  hehe, casually  All are lovely and beautiful both in appearance and nature  and some give a smile at me and speak :yo: Damn! Well then I go out with friends, meet my friends, then temples, travelling a lot. I eat a lot outside! 

Love your present guys and be positive, I am sure you all are achiveing your goals 

Bye guys, its 1.15 AM I am about to hit bed.


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

Your next outing needs to be a trip to parramatta park. Have coffee & cake in the cafe in the park, see all the wildlife & relax. I love that park, saw huge lizzards there and the bat colony by the bridge is amazing, be it smelly  

Then the blue mountains, but must climb down those steps to the bottom  lots of young European backpackers there with scanty clothes on  

Have fun and enjoy your job and exploring your new home.


----------



## mainak (Feb 14, 2014)

jre05 said:


> Guys just back, had been to Shirdi Sai Mandir here, for the first time, trust me, blessfully great moments, as fortunately today was Saraswathi Puja, Navratri, today the festivals started here and it was around 1500 people came   So lively, so nice darshan, some gujarati navratri dances by everyone and specially kids programme, and wonderful unlimited different varieties of prasad.
> 
> God's blessings so so awesome, I was praying and leaving the temple, one devotee called me and gave me a Banana Fruit saying, it was specially offered to Sai Baba, I felt soo blessed, god's grace.
> 
> ...


I pray that it fruits like you are wishing...

I would love to give the forum another thread on settling down with minute details like I created for PR process...


----------



## mainak (Feb 14, 2014)

padmakarrao said:


> Hi Mainak, just read your post saying you also are contemplating to retract from the forum, I have seen your posts which are very enriching, please don't go off. Maybe your old friends are not here, but there are many who would require guidance.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


It's kind of a feeling which generates from seeing old pals going away and plus few things... the forum right now does not have a great torchbearer (I know TheExpatriate posts around a lot)... I mean I miss people like Felix2020, Sathiyaselaan who changed the paradigm of being go-to-guy...


----------



## mainak (Feb 14, 2014)

jre05 said:


> Accent doesn't matter as Maniak rightly said, its about how you communicate your ideas to meet the requirement of the needs of employers or business problems in an effective, interesting way[/B]
> 
> They, a lot of Aussie companies, just do not check your technical skills, but a lot of behavioral, attitude, communication and reasoning abilities. Communication doesn't mean just your verbal, but how you connect to people (Carry a smile while having conversation, be positive, try to see in the eyes of the person, be very honest and yourself, you will get the job). Do not fib in the interviews, that wouldn't work for a long time even if we get a job. That never works anywhere for that reason. Be honest and say you are open to learn anything. Say your positives, how much you understood the culture and life here. Try to get connected to the person's mind and spirit. But be open to learn and mingle.
> 
> ...


You wrote may be around 1k+ words... I can only type: Fascinating!!

You try writing career man... you have talent - I remember you said you don't have patience of reading books (Dan Brown #3 is the only success, right?) but you are fluent in expressing without exaggerating...


----------



## jre05 (Feb 16, 2013)

_shel said:


> Your next outing needs to be a trip to parramatta park. Have coffee & cake in the cafe in the park, see all the wildlife & relax. I love that park, saw huge lizzards there and the bat colony by the bridge is amazing, be it smelly
> 
> Then the blue mountains, but must climb down those steps to the bottom  lots of young European backpackers there with scanty clothes on
> 
> Have fun and enjoy your job and exploring your new home.


Ah thank you very much Shel for some of the proposals, oh yes, Paramatta is where I lived when I landed here, with my friends  Now, every 3 days once I visit there   I will certainly go to Paramatta Park (I know this park as heard from friends), I love to have coffee with banana bread and or cake. I am surely gona relax  I have nearly a weel now before I join my job here   oh huge lizzards, wow I love to see birds and these creatures. I love seagulls and other birds always around here, some people don't like it as it grabs food it seems lol, but I love to see it, it has small sweet eyes and come n pick food and eat hehe  So sweet 


Oh blue mountains, yes, one aussie guy told he ll take me as he has car, otherwise also I was planning for it. Oh yeah, once I went to Bondi Beach, I saw a lot of europeans in their typical dress taking a big walk with a backpack, british hat and oh lol lovely girls in scanty garments  Alll I love it alll so much to see people, mingle with, and yeah everything. All girls are sooo beautiful and nice by heart also arty:... ... damn Love it :hug:

I am going to go for some bar maybe today as some of my friends have asked me to come as its party day weekend here. Getting ready!!!!!!!! 

Tomorrow Paramatta Park  As its long weekend here, I may try blue mountains as well with friends or that aussie guy. Keep you all posted 

You also have a lovely time Shel...


----------



## jre05 (Feb 16, 2013)

mainak said:


> I pray that it fruits like you are wishing...
> 
> I would love to give the forum another thread on settling down with minute details like I created for PR process...


Thanks a lot dude  And that's a good idea to share your experience too here.  People will be whole lot benefited 




mainak said:


> You wrote may be around 1k+ words... I can only type: Fascinating!!
> 
> You try writing career man... you have talent - I remember you said you don't have patience of reading books (Dan Brown #3 is the only success, right?) but you are fluent in expressing without exaggerating...



Haha well I know I write a lot, but I knwo I do not use any good vocabularies, and poor in grammar, and its all lengthy sentences and not compendious. I want to improve on it a lot, I am not even 10% good. But I daily learn English, new words etc   :yo:

Oh yeah you still remember my fav author Dan Brown (Yes Digital Fortress book). Well yes never read books  Love listening to songs!!!!

Well I can never be a writer dude, that needs very good vocabularies, grammar, style of writing. I just have a very limited vocabulary. Hope I improve it slowly day by day, but I am very excited to learn :yo: You know, Shakespeare the English god, was also not knowing English, but he learnt it and mastered it. I hope to become one little Shakespeare one day, maybe some 25% of him   

You all have a happy weekend, see you all soon, I am going to City this noon :yo: and then hang around in the night with friends as per plans :yo: :wave: :car:


----------



## gkvithia (Dec 9, 2013)

one thing for sure a positive attitude will have a very different outlook of life in australia.

come without any misconceptions and unrealistic goals. 

every economy has its ups and downs, my take is to come at the worst cycle and go thru the hard times and enjoy the fruits of the upturn 

keep the positive news flowing in. We all made this major life decision to come here. push on ...always darkest before the dawn, 

never to late to retool , relearn 

carpe diem !!!!! onwards and upwards folks


----------



## jre05 (Feb 16, 2013)

gkvithia said:


> one thing for sure a positive attitude will have a very different outlook of life in australia.
> 
> come without any misconceptions and unrealistic goals.
> 
> ...


Awesome wonderfully said in few lines. It's exactly what I feel too in mind. 

:wave: :music: :car:


----------



## austrailadream (Apr 8, 2014)

jre05 said:


> Awesome wonderfully said in few lines. It's exactly what I feel too in mind.
> 
> :wave: :music: :car:


JRE, you rock!! Keep sharing more from the ground. I cannot wait any longer to set my foot on the soil of that wonderful land. 

Oh, you are just too young and you have already been through this. It is amazing. I wish I could have moved to OZ while I was as young as you are....I am on my late 30s.


----------



## girlaussie (Nov 21, 2012)

Good on ya, happy to know you're enjoying your time in Sydney. Australia is beautiful indeed. I am not a city girl so Sydney is not for me, am more into small town life. 

Good luck!

Girl Aussie




jre05 said:


> Heyyy Girlaussie.... I am in your wonderful land :yo: :yo:
> 
> Thank you very much for the wishes , I love every moments and breaths here   Thank you very much for the invites and being so generous girlaussie.
> 
> May I know your whereabouts in Australia?  I mean which City?  I am in Sydney :yo: and I like it all here, loveee it :yo: :yo: My best place is townhall ST Andrew church and george streeet and martin placeee if you know  :yo:


----------



## eyyunni1985 (Nov 11, 2013)

Enjoy your weekend JRE..See you on other side of the week....


----------



## babajani (Jun 14, 2014)

Good Work Jre !!! 

Thanks


----------



## jre05 (Feb 16, 2013)

austrailadream said:


> JRE, you rock!! Keep sharing more from the ground. I cannot wait any longer to set my foot on the soil of that wonderful land.
> 
> Oh, you are just too young and you have already been through this. It is amazing. I wish I could have moved to OZ while I was as young as you are....I am on my late 30s.


Oh age is just a number, I am yet to see my girl though :lalala: So don't worry, and come here soon :yo: :music: :car:



girlaussie said:


> Good on ya, happy to know you're enjoying your time in Sydney. Australia is beautiful indeed. I am not a city girl so Sydney is not for me, am more into small town life.
> 
> Good luck!
> 
> Girl Aussie


Thank you Girl Aussie :yo: :yo: I love itttt I went to pub yesterday night with my friends and came back at 3 AM. 

Hope to meet you one day Girl Aussie   



eyyunni1985 said:


> Enjoy your weekend JRE..See you on other side of the week....


Thnk you, its a long weekend, we all are enjoying :yo: :washing:



babajani said:


> Good Work Jre !!!
> 
> Thanks


Oh thank you babajani op2: Wish you good luck. 

anda:


----------



## girlaussie (Nov 21, 2012)

It's Highly Unlikely

Girl Aussie



jre05 said:


> Hope to meet you one day Girl Aussie
> 
> anda:


----------



## jre05 (Feb 16, 2013)

girlaussie said:


> It's Highly Unlikely
> 
> Girl Aussie


 Will try  At least for a :tea: :smile: 

:music: 

Where in this beautiful land you live in izza::yo:

Ohhh I went to Darling Harbour :yo: Circular Quay, Rocks, Market, George Street West Field Mall and purchased few things :yo: Full day in the city with friends :yo: :yo: Sooo beautiful and crowded and lively due to longgg holiday....


----------



## happybuddha (Sep 28, 2012)

Good posts mate. I remember seeing an air con ad somewhere. The one who can keep his cool can rule the world.


----------



## lvonline (Jan 24, 2013)

Mate JRE05, 

All your golden words infused renewed energy in me. It's been 1.5 months since I came here, tried mainstream and many odd jobs (though I never got any callback for the odd jobs, nah - not even one). However I came close to getting a java job (they wanted experience in a product of my previous company) but missed it by a whisker when the main client wanted some experience in a different product as well. I said main client because it was multi chain. Firstly, recruitment agency should get impressed, then their client A should get impressed, and finally Client X of Client A should get impressed. A big chain indeed for this role!!

Just as I was losing hope, all my worries lost for a moment, thanks for your encouraging words. Yeah, I have seen 3 guys getting a job in their field of expertise. But then I saw many struggling here. All it needs is just ONE job to change the perception! 

I always wish I could make friends with the locals here. But I couldn't get a chance firstly. And then I am always apprehensive about how someone would react if I start/strike a conversation with them. I will give a try though, keeping your tips in mind. 

1 thing puzzles me :confused2:. Your name says JRE but you mentioned your are in .NET technologies. Am I missing something here? 

Regards,
LV


----------



## Jenni16 (Sep 23, 2014)

I had to look for some source of inspiration to start Monday's boring work, and I thought of re-reading your posts. Silly hahha I know!

Like lvonline, I wonder how you make friends in the first place? Does the hangout/social meetings cost you a lot of money?


----------



## joti (Jul 7, 2014)

it is great to hear from you....

i am still struggling with job hunt in perth. i have 5 years experience in java. can you please suggest something. Thanks ...



jre05 said:


> Okay guys, I know I am presenting here after a while now. I had been busy with holiday stuffs in Sydney.
> 
> And it's been nearly a couple of months since I came to Sydney back and I enjoyed every moment here rather than sitting and applying for jobs. In fact, I hardly spent time (To be honest, some single digit hours) over the last two months, I was kind of getting bored to prepare or fine tune my CV and or seeing Seek/linkedin every now and then. But few time I have applied for few jobs with some force from my friends around  As I had to answer them (status update) when they come back home daily  Sweet friends lol. I will be awkward if I say I never applied anything. So here and there, because of so many friends forced me, I did applied for few jobs.
> 
> ...


----------



## jre05 (Feb 16, 2013)

lvonline said:


> Mate JRE05,
> 
> All your golden words infused renewed energy in me. It's been 1.5 months since I came here, tried mainstream and many odd jobs (though I never got any callback for the odd jobs, nah - not even one). However I came close to getting a java job (they wanted experience in a product of my previous company) but missed it by a whisker when the main client wanted some experience in a different product as well. I said main client because it was multi chain. Firstly, recruitment agency should get impressed, then their client A should get impressed, and finally Client X of Client A should get impressed. A big chain indeed for this role!!
> 
> ...


Oh sorry to hear that you are a bit finding it challenging. Well be patient and take things lite. I am pretty confident that we should really meet the selection criteria when it comes to CV shortlisting by the recruitment agencies (Oh yeah I was fine tuning but hardly I did though. I was told to do daily but once in a week I did and for few weeks I didn't even apply for any jobs, as read in my first post in this thread, I was under the assumption that I already got the Job  But sucked lol at last, but still I was like going to Townhall for a cofee with banana bread and then hanging around, but never tell my friends  otherwise they will scold me arty: arty: )

Well, I would suggest you to carefully make your CV. And daily we all learn isn't it. Keep learning daily, as in how we meet all industry standards, update your linkedin, etc etc etc. Have a chit chat with recruiter maybe? (One recruiter called me to meet her, but I didn't meet her, and so with 2 other guys who asked my profile, but it was boring to sen my CV lol, yes, having said, I was already getting the other offer meanwhile). 

So do not lose hope, "negative thoughts, lack of positive spirit, enthusiasm, excitement, hope all leads to negativity. It is wise to stay away from all these emotions, at least, this is how I live my life and every moments." Surely youw ill get an opportunity. Don't worry. I wish and pray for you.

Let me tell you another quick story: One guy, recently came from India, he is a great mastero in Electronic circuits. Sadly, he felt that the industry or opportunities aren't that great in his field, and can you believe, within a week, he was open enough to get a good marketing voice based telephone job (I must say he has excellent vocabulary and skills as he worked in the US for 4 years already), where he is paid good and in parallel, he did few certifications already in 2 weeks and thus enhancing all his overall skills in some or the other ways. It was so inspiring to see him. Now he is earning, as well as got some certifications and also looking ahead for a job in his field in parallel. He is planning to get his family.

Maybe if you like, you can plan something this way  

Wish you success again soon 




Jenni16 said:


> I had to look for some source of inspiration to start Monday's boring work, and I thought of re-reading your posts. Silly hahha I know!
> 
> Like lvonline, I wonder how you make friends in the first place? Does the hangout/social meetings cost you a lot of money?


lol hehe   oh maybe I should change my job from this monotonous IT software code writing to some other hobby like this soon arty:

Oh well, there are both free meetups and just like that making friends. Free meetups are there for singles (One I wish to try sometime  ) and many other friendly meetups. There you can make friends?!!! And or, if you personally meet someone and you like to make friendship, it is like, yeah nothing much, maybe a coffee or a burger would do to start with, but again, both of the friends would prefer to pay for the other   Depends!!!! If I were to go with a girl, definitely I'll pay olwaiz  , lol kidding; I pay for guys too   

You can try Flemmington, not far from the city, there a lot of vietnamese live, today I saw some vietnamese restaurants there.  

You have a beautiful day tomorrow



joti said:


> it is great to hear from you....
> 
> i am still struggling with job hunt in perth. i have 5 years experience in java. can you please suggest something. Thanks ...


Don't worry, you will get it soon   Maybe try Melbourne or Sydney for Java. Opportunities are more. All the best to you


----------



## skksundar (Apr 29, 2014)

*You're inspiringly good!!*

Jre,

I cant thank you enough for your post!! While it instills a lot of energy in each of the members, you inspire them to travel the journey of life with joy! I remember now as I started replying, the movies "Life is beautiful" and "Its a wonderful life" which has a lot of inspiration for me!! 

Apart from the movies above, 2 other people inspired me very much. My Boss and You.

Keep them coming!!


----------



## jre05 (Feb 16, 2013)

lvonline said:


> Mate JRE05,
> 
> All your golden words infused renewed energy in me. It's been 1.5 months since I came here, tried mainstream and many odd jobs (though I never got any callback for the odd jobs, nah - not even one). However I came close to getting a java job (they wanted experience in a product of my previous company) but missed it by a whisker when the main client wanted some experience in a different product as well. I said main client because it was multi chain. Firstly, recruitment agency should get impressed, then their client A should get impressed, and finally Client X of Client A should get impressed. A big chain indeed for this role!!
> 
> ...


You asked about JRE, oh nah, its not Java Runtime Environment, but it means Jump, Run and be Energetic. 

I love to see some kind of little sweet myna's, how small are they and sweet   They just jump move my jumping sometime, and they just take the food in one place and then quickly jump again and move forward and take food and after 2 or 3 times, they become soo happy and energetic and excited, they just fastly jump for long and see the site around  How lovely it is to see. I observed this behavior in them particularly. 

Yes, I am into this freaking .NET programming lol. I hate it   hehe.... But its sweet 




skksundar said:


> Jre,
> 
> I cant thank you enough for your post!! While it instills a lot of energy in each of the members, you inspire them to travel the journey of life with joy! I remember now as I started replying, the movies "Life is beautiful" and "Its a wonderful life" which has a lot of inspiration for me!!
> 
> ...


Thank you so much skksundar for your kind message, your post even brings positivity on me.... God is the core inspiration always for everybody at the end of the day   Every positive minded people inspire me a lot, like you and everybody here....and I am just one in that big crowd   Thank you so much again. 

God bless all  

Good luck with your process  

Goodnight all.


----------



## Vijay24 (Jun 13, 2013)

jre05 said:


> Agree, Maniak is so so so generous to help others with anything, so enriching guidance he has shared, invaluable.
> 
> Radhe Krishna bless you always Maniak  And others.
> 
> ...


Good to know. I know Sunny (Sunil) from long time, he spoke about you when we had a call some days ago. 

Keep up the good work mate... Enjoy your new adventure


----------



## lvonline (Jan 24, 2013)

Thanks JRE for all your inputs and well wishes.


----------



## remya2013 (Nov 27, 2013)

It was amazing to read your post. Woww .. 

Thanks a lot for spreading happiness and positive attitude.. 
Keep on writing..

God bless u


----------



## jre05 (Feb 16, 2013)

remya2013 said:


> It was amazing to read your post. Woww ..
> 
> Thanks a lot for spreading happiness and positive attitude..
> Keep on writing..
> ...


All welcome Remya Chechi


----------

